# Forum > MMO > Blade and Soul Exploits|Hacks >  fly hack in pvp question

## mayainverse

so I fly hack up to gold for the higher SS pouch since you cant see player names in silver. wondering if its worth it to maybe risk going only to plat then stopping. what u guys think?

----------


## mykki

> so I fly hack up to gold for the higher SS pouch since you cant see player names in silver. wondering if its worth it to maybe risk going only to plat then stopping. what u guys think?


Never hack in pvp. Even if opponent does not see your name Ncsoft can find you out and ban you. Only stupid players hacks in public places thats just begging to get banned

----------

